# Fanatic Audio system Changing



## Guest (Jul 24, 2002)

I have the "top" audio package offered but was considering changing some of the components for better sound. My one rear speaker has already begun to distort and I getting it replaced under warranty soon. The first problem is that the the rear speakers have crossovers but they are not properly cutting out the right bass and treble frequencies. Secondly I just think the back speakers are not that good. Did anyone replace them in this audio package, and if so, with what speakers? 

Secondly, did anyone try to replace the factory amp with a bigger amp and do they make any type of harness adapter to avoid cutting the factory harness out?

Thanks


----------



## BlackoutSpecV (May 8, 2002)

i would suggest asking this question in th eb15 fourm or the Audio fourm...


----------



## HoldenASpecV (Jul 27, 2002)

DONT FORGET BRO, IF U CHANGE OR MODIFY THE SAOUND SYSTEM THEN U VOID THE LIFETIME WARRANTY.


----------



## BORNGEARHEAD (Apr 30, 2002)

HoldenASpecV said:


> *DONT FORGET BRO, IF U CHANGE OR MODIFY THE SAOUND SYSTEM THEN U VOID THE LIFETIME WARRANTY. *


 Lifetime warranty? You are going to have to elaborate on this.


----------

